# symptoms for a dead video card?



## m.d.withrow (May 21, 2007)

Ok so I got this barebone PC around 4 months ago before I left for college.

Litterally a week before I was going to head home the screen started doing this rainbowish flitter. I just thought the cord was loose or something, and it always went away after a few seconds so I didn't give it much thought. Well long story short. Night before I head home, Counter strike locks up. I can't do anything so I turn the whole thing off.

When I turn it back on, It normally as far as I can tell... except for the fact that there is nothing on the monitor. like its not picking up the pc or something. The monitor worked fine on my laptop so im pretty sure its the video card, but would like a second opinion. no over clocking or anything. why would it die so soon?

Heres what all i got:
Intel Pentium D 805 Processor
EVGA nForce 650i Ultra (T1 Version) Socket 775 ATX Motherboard
EVGA GeForce 7200 GS Video Card
Power Up / 450-Watt 
Sabrent SBT-VT6306 Firewire 4PT
Sony NEC Optiarc SuperMulti (AD-7170A) OEM DVD Burner
Maxtor DiamondMax 21 200GB Hard Drive
Ultra 1024MB PC4200 DDR2 533MHz Memory
P4 3.8Ghz / Copper Core / CPU Fan
Vantec Spectrum PCI Fan Card
WinTV Tuner


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

Sounds like a bad card - or a faulty PSU.
Reseat the card and clear CMOS.
Try the card in another computer.


----------



## m.d.withrow (May 21, 2007)

:-/ Don't have any other ePCI mobos. how can I check if the PSU is faulty? I'm sending for a replacement card now. I'll post back if the new one works.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

If you have a multimeter you can check the PSU: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html

Did you try taking the card out and putting it back?


----------



## m.d.withrow (May 21, 2007)

thats an affermative. I'll try and test the PSU tonight.


----------

